# Name my new kitty



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

This little 3 month old Siamese kitten was brought into my clinic Last Monday with a shattered left elbow and radial paralysis. There was no option but to amputate the arm. The person who brought the kitten in had just found him so he signed him over to a rescue group who picked up the bill. He had his surgery on Wednesday and came home with me on Saturday! I just fell in love with him! 

He is coping very well with being an amputee, he can balance to wash himself, scrape in the litterbox, climb and play. He is very affectionate and will sit in my lap and purr for hours. He is also very inquisitive and playful. He is absolutely fearless, which is probably how he got himself into this situation to begin with! :lol: 

He gets on very well with my lot. He follows my big boy Thurston around like a shadow and they had their first play this evening. My older guy Kobie is still feeling him out. They only get supervised together time. I wouldn't have introduced them so fast but Thurston seemed desperate to meet him, and wasn't at all concerned by him. No hissing, no growling, no fighting. I guess I'm lucky on this one. 

I need help naming him. I'm having the hardest time. 

Names in the running are:

Lefty
Sushi
Sully
Purrcy
Pod
Pepsi


I'm open to any suggestions. 




























Its hard to get a decent pic as he is a busy little bee!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You are such a softie - bless your heart! :heart

I like Purrcy!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awww poor little guy  
It's wonderful that he is adapting so fast... you are an angel for taking the cute little monkey with you!!

As for names, I love Sushi and Purrcy


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like Lefty , poor baby  , he is cute though  I'm so glad that you adopted him


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

poor little kitty, i am glad to see he has a home 

I like Pepsi


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwwww... what a sweet little darling face... :heart .. poor little soul... I'm so glad you have him!! I love the name Purrcy...seems to suit him well!! :thumb


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a little cutie, and it's so sad to see that big scar. You're so great for giving him a good home!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw. How kind of you to bring him into your home, but how lucky you are at the same time. He's a beauty!!! 

I like Purrcy.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hes so sweet! I say Sushi!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I want him! Purrcy!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Very cute! That kitty sure lucked out, and it sounds like you did too! I like Purcy also.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

he's so cute ! i like Purcy


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

It always breaks my heart to see an animal with 2 or 3 legs. Even though they can cope with it. It's good he found a loving home!!!
My mother has a siamese cat named Sushi -haha- So, that sounds like a good name.
A suggestion:
Sinbad.
My daughter suggests the name Dreamer.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't explain why I think so :lol: , but I really like Pepsi. For some reason he just looks like a Pepsi to me.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a sweetie! :love2 giant hugs and purrs, my vote Purrcy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to vote for Pepsi, since that is my favorite drink.

Congratulations on the start of a new relationship.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Omigosh, what a precious baby :luv I wonder what happened to him to cause the injury.

I have to go for Purrcy as my first choice, then Sushi. This little guy is very special and needs a really cool name


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I think the name Sully has stuck, after the monster in monsters inc. Its suits his personality. He's a sweet little monster, but a monster none the less. 

He has completely made himself at home here. Hopping from lap to lap and playing with Thurston and swatting at the dogs tail. He even climbed up into the cat tree tonight. I'm amazed at how well he is coping with the amputation. It did break my heart when I was playing with da bird and he was trying to swat at it with his stump.  

Here are some more pics from today. 




























Does anyone know the difference between a seal point and a chocolate point?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kobster said:


> Does anyone know the difference between a seal point and a chocolate point?


About 3,000 calories.  

Love the name! 

This may help:

http://www.siamesekitties.com/colors.html


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Aww, I was going to say that a friend of mine had a three legged cat *it was born that way* that they named Tripod and I thought that was brilliant. I'm glad he's coping alright and found a great home with you. 

^.".^


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

He looks like a seal point. Which means basically that his color will continue to darken up his arms and that his creamy color will darken too into more of a tanish. It will probably start with the top of his back and then over the first few years get darker all over. He's BEAUTIFUL!!!

My Mahlee is a lilac point, rather than a blue point, the biggest differences I have noted are the point coloring on her legs are mainly just on her feet, not all the way up her arms. The pads of her feet and the skin of her nose is more of a pinkish/purple rather than a true grey (blue). The color points on her face appear to take much longer to come in and probably will not be near as dark as a blue point, while the rest of her fur will stay the light creamy color across her back, it won't turn darker like it would with a Seal point or a Blue point. 

Seal point is the darker of the browns, Blue point is the dark of the blues. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks! That was really interesting!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

"Purrcy"  is absolutely precious, it brought tears to my eyes seeing his picutre of his wound...what an absolutely special, beautiful kitty, lucky you and lucky him


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*kitty-amputee*

well, I can't help you w/name-but I must express my heartfelt gratitude that you are homing and loving this litttle one--I am sure he will live a happy, fun-filled life with you as his Mom---was thinking of the old Tv series called "the fugitive"--w/David Jannsen starring as the doc convicted of killing his wife---he claimed to have seen a one-armed man running from the crime scene---well, that was another scary senior moment for me.............


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Personally, if Sully is what suits him, then you should by all means stick with the name. The last cat that I rescued went nameless for almost a month because we waited to see what his personality was.
As it turned out, we went with "Mouse" because not only does he "squeak" like a mouse, but, he is also very skittish, and will hide at the drop of a hat,:roll: and when he walks around the house, you don't hear him at all.8O


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I've tried it for a day and it just doesn't fit. Sully isn't his name.

I keep coming back to sushi, but my mom doesn't like it. I'm thinking maybe Vader (as in invader) as he has come in and taken over! 

I know it will come with time, but I'm so impatient!  I want to know what to call him! 

He climbed all the way to the top of the cat tree today. Disabled he is NOT.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

He is so sweet looking. Great pic of his eyes, those blue eyed kitties can be hard to photograph.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

What about the name *Viper* since he seems to be getting around rather fast on his 3 legs?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I like Purrcy 'cause he seems so happy.  
rcat


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

i still like pepsi, or how about Seven. I agree, blue eyed cats are very hard to photograph


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I usually wait and name my kitties according to personality. This is a brave little boy. I think he deserves a royal name, perhaps one of King Arthur's knights--- Sir Galahad, Sir Lancelot, etc. Or perhaps another character from literature.. Ivanhoe, Robin Hood, Macbeth, Valient, etc. 

(I still want him! :heart )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How about Zorro? He has a dark little face (mask) and the "mark" of Zorro (well, it's not exactly a Z, but still).


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

How about Potsie? You know, from Happy Days or Peanut


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Someone recommended a character from Beowolf, a monster who loses his hand.....I liked the name but can't remember it now. Anyone know who I'm talking about?

Then someone else made a good point, why not have a name that focuses on the ways in which he is perfect. (instead of his missing parts)

I still like sushi because its cute and wimiscal. 

He's absolutely fearless, super affectionate and very laid back (all at once! He's perfect!)

He's going in for felv/fiv testing, vaccines, etc on Monday. He has diarrhea. He's been treated for coccidia for five days now, but still have the squirts, poor guy. I hope that clears up soon. I also think he has ringworm on his ear, but I really hope I'm wrong because I've already had to deal with that once! 

Anyone have any ideas for a cleaner that would kill ringworm that i can use on the bedding etc?


----------



## Fright (Jun 8, 2007)

He's so precious. You should name him Tripod. It's what I named my 3 legged lizard.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Tripod is the most common name for a 3 legged animal. I agree about focusing on how great he is rather than the leg, that's why I recommended Viper, but something else that focuses on what he DOES have would be great, I think.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I like viper, what about a variation on that, Vader. (as in INvader, he invaded my heart).

I don't know why this is so hard, I have never taken more than 24 hours to name a new pet.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I think VADER is a great name!! You gotta name that baby meezer. He deserves a great name after everything he's been through.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Kobster said:


> I like viper, what about a variation on that, Vader. (as in INvader, he invaded my heart).
> 
> I don't know why this is so hard, I have never taken more than 24 hours to name a new pet.


Speaking of which, is your Thurston named after Thurston Moore?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, Vader is excellent!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just so he knows he's a good guy..unlike Darth Vader! :wink: If you ever need to reduce your kitty population, please send him here. I'm serious about that.


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Tripod is the most common name for a 3 legged animal.


I thought that was Lucky. :lol:

^.".^


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*kittten naming*

Perhaps his name will come to you after a time; when you see more of his personality emerge...........that's how "Monster" got her name; and Lucky girl came about due to her being rescued at two-weeks of age, from a boatyard where she was found being encircled by a bunch of crows, most likely, she was their intended lunch that day; both Itty-bitt and Tiny aren't little anymore, but at the time, those names seemed natural --Jett was named for the way she used to just tear thru the house at top speeds.............Maybelline was named by my BF cuz she appears to be wearing eyeliner-


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

His name is Sully!  

And he's beautiful!

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=43369


----------

